# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  LOL, backyard fist fight

## LORDBLiTZ

http://www.sublimedirectory.com/base...edia/kimbo.wmv


No skill here, but it's sure funny...

----------


## jbigdog69

The winner had some skills!!!

----------


## sp9

Interesting. One big dude. Imagine if he had thrown some elbows or knees, especially a knee when that guy put his head down in front of him. Wonder if there were any rules?

----------


## JayPee

thems are big boys, his eye got shanked
haha

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

> The winner had some skills!!!



LOL, not at all. I'd have kicked that guys face in so fast, he'd have never know what hit him. As you can see, a punch is only going to aggravate someone that size. I think it was more of a boxing match tho. No way would i box that guy!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

there was definetly skill on both sides -

i'm proud of both those guys, that was some straight up 1 on 1 sh!t 

i'm willing to bet that both those guys, especially the loser was all dusted out,
actually i know for a fact they were, the winner broke his hand, as you can see the 4/5 metacarpels on his deformed right hand from closed fists to the forehead, and the fact that buddy didn't seem to mind that he'll lose sight in his right eye for the rest of his life didn't seem to mind to much eithier

the loser, lacked confidence and visciousness which is simply why he lost, you could tell straight off the bat he asked for a time out (which was answered by a flurry of blows from the winner)

----------


## hurricanejujitsu

I agree w/ J big dawg and Bouncer... Skills and Furociousness.... That link has been on my teams Bjj fourm for a couple of weeks.... I wouldn't want to trade blows with that beast, Gound him, maby. The big one reminds me of my boy Butt from New Orleans. Ive seen him take guys head off in the french quarter just for fun... Ive also armbarred and heel hooked him playing around!

----------


## builtthekid

Should of punched his ass in the forehead.

----------


## c_ville

****! the lighter guy got owned.. looks like his ****ing eyeball came out !!

----------


## Dally

all I see is poons with dildo's and lezzies etc


hmmm, actually THANKS  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Trainhard

Tight fight, although they may have lacked what you call 'skill' they didnt lack any heart.. that was some prison yard fighting right there..

Tough boys.

----------


## Fat Guy

F**king Crazy!!!!!!!!  :EEK!:  
The bigger dude just walked into the hits without flinching!!! It did not faze him in the slightest. That is a Hardcore Mother F**ker!
Wow if I had to fight either guy all you would see is them chasing me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChiTownTommy

that was pretty sweet

----------


## Panzerfaust

This is old news, Kimbo Slice is a superstar among the MMA forums.

They were boxing for the most part, a little skill involved for sure.

----------


## Trainhard

Any other back yard tapes of these guys or any others?

----------


## TheDfromGC

that smaller guys confidence had to be lost when the big guy let him hit him about 3 times without defending, think about it, if u swing as hard as u can on somebody and completely connect, and they just stand there like nothing even happened, its not gonna help up ur confidence in winning the fight in the least way....

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

the winner is bad mother fcker.

----------


## TheDfromGC

anybody else get pumped as hell seeing that dude take those hits like that??....man ive probly watched that clip about 10 x's since ive downlaoded it today....u guys think he could **** up tyson?

----------


## tallyjuice

Are u ****in kidding me? I know guys half the size that would double leg that guy and finish him off in less than ten seconds. The bigger guy is decent boxer, but he has no real skill.

----------


## CarvedFromStone

haha u guys should do a search on this dude KIMBO SLICE i guess he does these fights for money, we will fight anyone....bad monther ****er

----------


## bermich

:Hmmmm:  


> there was definetly skill on both sides -
> 
> i'm proud of both those guys, that was some straight up 1 on 1 sh!t 
> 
> i'm willing to bet that both those guys, especially the loser was all dusted out,
> actually i know for a fact they were, the winner broke his hand, as you can see the 4/5 metacarpels on his deformed right hand from closed fists to the forehead, and the fact that buddy didn't seem to mind that he'll lose sight in his right eye for the rest of his life didn't seem to mind to much eithier
> 
> the loser, lacked confidence and visciousness which is simply why he lost, you could tell straight off the bat he asked for a time out (which was answered by a flurry of blows from the winner)



Yeah. That was just the comentary we needed. Almost like you were there.

----------


## bermich

That video is proof why you shouldnt be intimidated by size. Those guys were looking thick but neither of them connected with ANY punches. 
If some skinny guy with skill stood toe to toe with either of those guys, he would have whomped all over them. SIZE DONT MATTER.

----------


## Blown_SC

> Yeah. That was just the comentary we needed. Almost like you were there.


  :LOL:  Rough night tonight bro?  :Smilie:

----------


## CarvedFromStone

> That video is proof why you shouldnt be intimidated by size. Those guys were looking thick but neither of them connected with ANY punches. 
> If some skinny guy with skill stood toe to toe with either of those guys, he would have whomped all over them. SIZE DONT MATTER.


neither of them connected a punch? that guy knocked that dudes ****ing eye ball out of his head bro

----------


## bermich

> neither of them connected a punch? that guy knocked that dudes ****ing eye ball out of his head bro



One shot out of 50. Hurray. Re watch the video and see how many punches the BIG BOYS actually landed. 
Im sure the punches hurt but if you put some skinny guy with boxing skill up there, he would have kicked ass.
That was a pretty wicked punch to the eye even if he wasnt aiming for it.

----------


## Elysium

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn. tha darker dude had some punch. the other guys eye was ****ed!

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

For all you tough guys that wanna fight him.... check this out, i found it at http://www.saddoboxing.com/boxing_fo...dseen-1_a.html

If you don't feel like reading the whole thing, this is all you really need: "If you know any non-pro who is willing to wager 5-10 gs to go up against Kimbo in a boxing rules street fight, email his manager at [email protected]"

If you wanna read his story:

Kimbo Slice: Miami Street Fighting Legend

Kimbo, cousin of boxer Emmanuel Augustus, is a badass Miami enforcer who fights for purses of 3-5 gs on a regular basis. He'll put up his money up against yours to find out who is superior. He doesn't care if it's at your place of work or in your own backyard. If you're willing to put up the dough, he'll fight you for it. In the clip below he attempts to earn more green by going heads up against another stocky brawler named Byrd. 

www.sublimedirectory.com/basem...media/kimbo.wmv

For those of you who don't know the full story behind that video, here goes. 

Kimbo Slice (amazingly that's his last name) is an ex-con who did ten years of hard time but was finally released about 10 months ago. He fights in underground boxing matches from time to time winning purses that range from 3-10 thousand gs. This year alone, he's 9-1. His lone loss was suffered when his opponent used mace. Kimbo acknowledges the loss because he says, "I shoulda kicked his ass much faster and knocked the bitch out cold. And before the fight we said no weapons, but didn't say no mace." 

Backed by the owner of a popular Miami based porn website, Kimbo earned his first 10 thousand dollar purse when he knocked out that same opponent in a rematch. The bout took but a mere 10 seconds. Not taking any chances, Kimbo pounced on his opponent 5 times after he was out cold.

Kimbo is well aware that underground fighting is illegal but he cannot help it. He can't earn a decent living through legit means because of his prison track record. If you were a big bad ass in his situation and someone came up to you and said, "I know someone who will fight you for 10 grand heads up", you might consider it also. 

Kimbo is now considering turning pro through the advice of his cousin, Emmanuel Augustus, and local boxing trainers in Miami. Once he turns pro, he will leave his underground fighting days behind. As he contemplates the countless possibilities, Kimbo will continue to fight in underground battles to provide for himself and his disabled mother. As Kimbo so eloquently put it, "That's how a ****a eat."


If you know any non-pro who is willing to wager 5-10 gs to go up against Kimbo in a boxing rules street fight, email his manager at [email protected]

----------


## tallyjuice

Yeah, fights using boxing rules with a ghetto twist. That's like London Prizefight rules. Haven't seen that since the early 1900's. Kinda cool actually. No doubt, if he had more skill and more gas, he could make a fine heavyweight. Fact is, anyone who knows a little about submissions would destroy him.

----------


## Kato

[QUOTE=LORDBLiTZ]LOL, not at all. I'd have kicked that guys face in so fast, he'd have never know what hit him. QUOTE]


lol, you'd a kicked him and he'd laugh at you, 


betwwen you and bermich you 2 must be some "bad muther****as" or you live in a different reality than i

i put a g on Slice to take you both out at the same time!

----------


## TheDfromGC

> Yeah, fights using boxing rules with a ghetto twist. That's like London Prizefight rules. Haven't seen that since the early 1900's. Kinda cool actually. No doubt, if he had more skill and more gas, he could make a fine heavyweight. Fact is, anyone who knows a little about submissions would destroy him.


he doesnt fight submision style though, its only boxing rules...even though somebody knowing about submissions would mess him up, they wouldnt be permitted to use them....

----------


## builtthekid

That guy sounds like a ****ing animal.

----------


## CarvedFromStone

I got a hundred towards a fight, who wants to fight this animal?????

----------


## tallyjuice

I know a lot of people that will fight him. I'm sure you all do to.

----------


## wolfyEVH

put him up against a gracie, shamrock, or tank......then we'll see how good he really is....

----------


## CarvedFromStone

> put him up against a gracie, shamrock, or tank......then we'll see how good he really is....


 There is no submissions, and he doesn't fight pros, these guys is all pcp d out and i dont care if you did hit kick him in the face he wouldn't feel it this guy would put a hurting on a ****ing gorilla

----------


## 1-Cent

BDTR you could pay for 1/4 of your next cycle with that prize money, hit him up  :Wink/Grin:  i'd love to see that fight

----------


## bermich

Hes an EX CON??? No way. Would have never guessed. All Im saying is he HAS NO SKILL. He may be a bad ass and may hit like a gorilla but he is not even close to going pro. Maybe I need to see a different video of him fighting a different guy. Maybe him fighting a guy who can actually connect with a punch. 

ALL I SAID WAS: Put him against a small guy WITH SKILL and black boy would go down.

----------


## Will_1

> Hes an EX CON??? No way. Would have never guessed. All Im saying is he HAS NO SKILL. He may be a bad ass and may hit like a gorilla but he is not even close to going pro. Maybe I need to see a different video of him fighting a different guy. Maybe him fighting a guy who can actually connect with a punch. 
> 
> ALL I SAID WAS: Put him against a small guy WITH SKILL and black boy would go down.


How small?


I agree neither of demonstrated any skill. Wasn't much of a fight. Although I wouldn't pick a fight with either of them.

The littler guy connected it just wasn't enough. I don't know what the rules where but if he would have punched the big guy in the throat it would have been over. He had enough power for that.

----------


## LimitsAreNothing

Yea, the guys bad. Ok that said. Hes all pcp'd out. Any pro that is skilled in boxing and/or MMA and is his weight class, will destroy this guy. Hes tough no doubt about it. But if he thinks he's goin pro, I think hes gonna have a rude awakening.

----------


## LimitsAreNothing

Frank S, ken S, tito, belfort, couture, any of these guys toe to toe with only boxing skills would work this dude

----------


## Will_1

I don't think either is pcp'd out. Would be entertaining to see a pro work the guy. Although it wouldnt be fair.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## CarvedFromStone

> I don't think either is pcp'd out. Would be entertaining to see a pro work the guy. Although it wouldnt be fair.


 I would bet money that kimbo slice is on pcp, people dont take punches like that and act like nothing happened......either way he is one crazy dude

----------


## mushroomstampr

I think its unfair for people to say that he wouldn't stand up to the shamrocks or tito(even tho i think tito aint that great). NO $HIT. He says he will fight any non-pro. This is for any other big a$$ mongrel to see who is better at throwing hands. But on the other hand he is obviously not the most skilled street fighter either so I can think of people that I know who could probably mess wit him. Not win indefinitly considering he is probably rocked out before every fight and he is a big bad brother. I'm gonna give the guy props tho bc he is willing to challenge any other badass in his area and put his money where his mouth is. And for all you guys who think that you can take him, why not call him and put up some dough? If you do post the video win or lose. I'd love to see it.

----------


## bermich

True true. He does get props for putting his money up against anyone. Not even knowing who they are. Good point. His boys driven hummers with lose gold on em. Im sure they can back a few grand if he loses.

----------


## BDTR

He's a big street con who fights prison style. Against an everyday joe, he'd own em. Against someone with decent power and skill he'd get wrecked, plain and simple.

----------


## tallyjuice

**** that Bob Sapp looking mother****er. I really would like to see him in the ring.

----------


## ire

You all should know better-movies and all. At the end of that clip you'll notice the tape stops/starts again before the close-up of the eye. The eye was a wound prosthetic adheared for the close-up. 

Also, notice at the end of clip-before the close-up that kimbo grabs his chin and moves his jaws around for a second or two-showing pain from taking those free hits. Watch at the end before he walkes over to the defeated guy.

Any questions?


"Life Shrinks Or Expands In Proportion To One's Courage.

-Anais Nin

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> Hes an EX CON??? No way. Would have never guessed. All Im saying is he HAS NO SKILL. He may be a bad ass and may hit like a gorilla but he is not even close to going pro. Maybe I need to see a different video of him fighting a different guy. Maybe him fighting a guy who can actually connect with a punch. 
> 
> ALL I SAID WAS: Put him against a small guy WITH SKILL and black boy would go down.


Kimbo slice obviously has skill to build up that kind of reputation, and we saw him dodge and weave the one decent punch his opponent made

don't play-down streetfighters, and kimbo hits the heavy bag just as other boxers do

----------


## Gorgoroth_

Kimbo got housed yesterday.. there is a Video of his beating in the AR Louge

----------


## boxinggsxr

i wonder what the mininum amount of money he'll fight for then go triple or nothing. he doesn't have boxing skill. he knows the punch but his left hook was a mix between left uppercut and a left hook. and he overcumitts when he's trying to block with his right hand. why's he talking of turning pro when he fights to square, its 2 easily to beat this guy, maybe i should tell his cousin to fly him over here. just side step on him, and easy to counterpunch him.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## West Coast All Star

boy got owned hard...his face was fvcked up!

----------


## soo2bhuge

this guy has been given too much attention as of late. but i guess u guys might not know that he got whooped by nick gannon (boston police officer) in an underground boxing fight. it was a pretty good fight, although u could tell neither of the guys had any skills. do a search for it on the web and u'll find it. i'll post the link when i get home later.

----------


## MMA

> this guy has been given too much attention as of late. but i guess u guys might not know that he got whooped by nick gannon (boston police officer) in an underground boxing fight. it was a pretty good fight, although u could tell neither of the guys had any skills. do a search for it on the web and u'll find it. i'll post the link when i get home later.


gannon sure wins a lot of fights for a guy with no skills. he's in my area, and i personally watched him win the golden gloves several times, against some pretty tough guys. he also beat the New York champion in Lake Placid before going to the nationals.

also, a wrestler, state judo champ, NAGA world champ, and dominated MMA in the northeast for the past 2 years as the Mass Destruction Heavyweight Champion. if you check mma.tv or sherdog, you'll also find that he was signed to a 3 fight deal by the UFC. but you're right, no skills, the UFC only signs bums.

----------


## MMA

> i wonder what the mininum amount of money he'll fight for then go triple or nothing. he doesn't have boxing skill. he knows the punch but his left hook was a mix between left uppercut and a left hook. and he overcumitts when he's trying to block with his right hand. why's he talking of turning pro when he fights to square, its 2 easily to beat this guy, maybe i should tell his cousin to fly him over here. just side step on him, and easy to counterpunch him.


a lot of people talked trash about how easy it was to beat this guy. but he put out an open challenge and only one guy had the balls to take him up on it.

"his left hook was a mix between a left uppercut and a left hook" - so was floyd paterson's, and all it got him was a world championship by way of brutal knockout.

it's really easy to point out small technical flaws in for very effective fghters, but its often much harder to actually beat them than talk about it.

this guy is very quick and athletic for such a huge man. he throws nice straight punches, in combination (1-2), and his slip and counter to "eyepop" looks like it came out of a textbook. add that to a rock like chin, obvious power, and great street fighting skills and you've got a tough guy to beat.

he's now training out of FFA in florida, and they say the guy is amazingly gifted.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

Im with you on this one Max Rep

----------


## HeavyHitter

> LOL, not at all. I'd have kicked that guys face in so fast, he'd have never know what hit him. As you can see, a punch is only going to aggravate someone that size. I think it was more of a boxing match tho. No way would i box that guy!



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  bro, thats Kimo, a known bad-a$$ street fighter!! hahahaha

----------


## HeavyHitter

> Kimbo got housed yesterday.. there is a Video of his beating in the AR Louge


where is this.... i gotta see it!!!

----------


## boxinggsxr

> a lot of people talked trash about how easy it was to beat this guy. but he put out an open challenge and only one guy had the balls to take him up on it.
> 
> "his left hook was a mix between a left uppercut and a left hook" - so was floyd paterson's, and all it got him was a world championship by way of brutal knockout.
> 
> it's really easy to point out small technical flaws in for very effective fghters, but its often much harder to actually beat them than talk about it.
> 
> this guy is very quick and athletic for such a huge man. he throws nice straight punches, in combination (1-2), and his slip and counter to "eyepop" looks like it came out of a textbook. add that to a rock like chin, obvious power, and great street fighting skills and you've got a tough guy to beat.
> 
> he's now training out of FFA in florida, and they say the guy is amazingly gifted.


 yea it's easy to point out flaws but he's NOT quick at all, coming from 165 weight class being able to take the hits from 225 boxers with skill, i'd be able to slip and counter the whole fight, you might think he has speed but boxing and fighting the people i've been aginst my speed is too dangerous for him, not to mention my counterpunching, but yea it'd be some blood spilling teeth missing action. it'd be fun. i'd also go aginst him if he serouly thought of going pro, my body shoots would stop him in 1st maybe beginng 2nd round.

----------


## HeavyHitter

> yea it's easy to point out flaws but he's NOT quick at all, coming from 165 weight class being able to take the hits from 225 boxers with skill, i'd be able to slip and counter the whole fight, you might think he has speed but boxing and fighting the people i've been aginst my speed is too dangerous for him, not to mention my counterpunching, but yea it'd be some blood spilling teeth missing action. it'd be fun. i'd also go aginst him if he serouly thought of going pro, my body shoots would stop him in 1st maybe beginng 2nd round.


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahahaha And this one time at band camp, i fcked super man up and made him kiss my feet!!! 

jk bro... its just funny when you hear people talk like that when for all we know you could be a 115lb boy who has never fought before in his life!!  :Welcome:

----------


## jc3

I gotta post in here. I wasn't gonna because I get real sick real quick of all the internet tough guy bullsh*t. First, here are my tough guy stats... 6'1 232 and just under 30 years old. I boxed for 4 years, wrestled for 3, practices various martial arts for 2. I must say that of the 3, I did the best in boxing and have went more than a few rounds with an Olympic back up (heavyweight). He was so fast and strong, that it was like I was fighting in the middleweights again for speed and being hit with a hammer. I have also seen him get his a*s handed to him in a striking style and wrestling style street fight. I have another buddy who we hang with that I have seen kick many people's a*s who has no training other than fighting a bunch on the street..
I too have been beat down by skilled fighters in venues for the various sports and on the street. I have also won many fights in both areas. 

My belief on this is that no matter how big of a bad*ss you think you are because you are a "trained" or "skilled" fighter, you ain't sh*t till you have whooped the other guys a*s that you say you can beat. It's all tough guy bullsh*t. I bet if everyone here who thinks they could whoop him was half as tough as they think, they would have put up the money....put up or STFU. Really! I seen all the same sh*t in prison. All these big and little mofo's talking tough and getting whipped for it. I would also like to add that this is also a form of organized sport, so not too much worry of "unfair" fighting. If it's on the street there is no fair and unfair. I'll crack heads with whatever I have at the time....be realistic, if some guy is messing with you, how do you know he isn't gonna do the same or have friends waiting to help out....Look at the times we live in.

Best advice I can give is stay out of trouble and fights. This starts by not talking a bunch of sh*t you can't back up....

My $0.02.....JC

----------


## boxinggsxr

i've boxed 2 ex world champions, i can back up what i say, and when i can't back it up i shut up. i'm a born striker, decent on the ground, not good at kicking.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> i've boxed 2 ex world champions, i can back up what i say, and when i can't back it up i shut up. i'm a born striker, decent on the ground, not good at kicking.


well first of all, according to your profile your 18 years old, so im going to have to say that no you havent boxed 2 ex world champions 

second, kicking is a fairly huge part of striking, so your contradicting yourself in the same sentence. 


unless your willing to put up videos on the internet with your fights, you cant talk trash (or in your words, you cant back it up)

----------


## MMA

> yea it's easy to point out flaws but he's NOT quick at all, coming from 165 weight class being able to take the hits from 225 boxers with skill, i'd be able to slip and counter the whole fight, you might think he has speed but boxing and fighting the people i've been aginst my speed is too dangerous for him, not to mention my counterpunching, but yea it'd be some blood spilling teeth missing action. it'd be fun. i'd also go aginst him if he serouly thought of going pro, my body shoots would stop him in 1st maybe beginng 2nd round.


he's not quick...for a 165 pounder. but he is quick and athletic for a 250 pounder.

for background, what is the highest level you've achieved in boxing? gannon had a tough time KOing kimbo, and gannon was a pretty good amateur boxer - won his local golden gloves repeatedly, as well as the Northeast Regional Title (region 1) enroute to a trip to the nationals in Colorado Springs. have you made it to the nationals yet? Golden Gloves or ABF (Everlast)? PAL doesn't count.

gannon looks ugly in the kimbo fight, but in the gym we used to let the local legend tough guys throw punches at him for round after round when they first came to the gym, and they could barely lay a hand on him.
this stuff is often a lot harder to do than to talk about.

i don't doubt that you've sparred with a couple of ex-world champions if you train at a big name gym, but there is a big difference between sparring with 16 ounce gloves and headgear against a guy that is just looking to get rounds and polish his skills, and a real fight where a pro gets paid to hurt you. and doing a bareknuckle Underground fight against an experienced guy 80 pounds bigger than you is an even bigger step.

----------


## MMA

i think whoopass.tv has the gannon/kimbo fight. vicious brawl between two huge men with big balls and no fear. more than 500 pounds of beef bouncing off the walls.

the rules weren't that fair tho. kimbos team was afraid of gannons wrestling,jiu-jitsu and other skills, so they banned groundfighting and kicking. would have been a much shorter fight otherwise.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

MaxRep - agreed

it was funny when kimbo tried to do a double-leg takedown (or football tackle, whatever) and then it was countered with a gullotine choke, and the corner came rushing in complaining of grappling when kimbo initiated it 

in Kimbos defence though, he was choked a couple times with a guillotine

----------


## doublewide

Can someone post the video that shows this guy getting his ass kicked? I must see this. 

There is a lot of smack on this board from guys saying that he is not that great etc. Can I be the first to say that I would run as fast as I could away from this guy. Just looking at this guy makes me want to start crying.

----------


## MMA

> MaxRep - agreed
> 
> it was funny when kimbo tried to do a double-leg takedown (or football tackle, whatever) and then it was countered with a gullotine choke, and the corner came rushing in complaining of grappling when kimbo initiated it 
> 
> in Kimbos defence though, he was choked a couple times with a guillotine



for the record, thats no defense. the rules banned groundfighting. regardless of how much kimbos team whined, standing subs were 100% legal. so were the knees. kicking was clearly defined as striking with any part of the shin or foot. knees are neither. you can hardly blame gannon for the ignorance or bad sportsmanship of kimbo's team. they wanted to play with the big boys. and real pros play rough.

----------


## MMA

even kimbos takedown was legal (a takedown isn't groundfighting). for all the whining and posturing, the only rules violation was kimbo's ground and pound - a rule his team had insisted on, otherwise a fighter with gannon's wrestling and jiu jitsu background would have made short work of him.

and even after kimbos GnP, gannon didn't go for (a completely justified) ground submission, he simply got to his feet, folllowing the rules even when his opponent didn't. and when he knocked kimbo down, he backed off and let him get back up, instead of going for his own GnP.

----------


## The Massacre

Haha, I've seen this before. I'm still dying to see a clip of him knock someone out cold. "This is how a nigga eat." lol Thats precious

----------


## MMA

sorry, the next tape is him trying to fight a pro MMA fighter and getting knocked out himself. even with rules that strongly favored him.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

just playing the devils advocate here

Kimbo really didnt get KOd in that last video, he was just severely fatigued and pretty much just gave up on himself

----------


## The Massacre

Anymore videos with him?

----------


## MMA

> just playing the devils advocate here
> 
> Kimbo really didnt get KOd in that last video, he was just severely fatigued and pretty much just gave up on himself


a keen insight. he wasn't KOed, he was just tired. in fact, he dominated every moment of that fight. except for the parts where gannon would hit him and he would fall down and not move for extended periods of time. he was actually just using the secret eastern relaxation technique of horizontal resting and deep breathing to conserve energy, while his opponent wastes his energy landing punches and running around with his hands in the air celebrating. now thats domination!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> a keen insight. he wasn't KOed, he was just tired. in fact, he dominated every moment of that fight. except for the parts where gannon would hit him and he would fall down and not move for extended periods of time. he was actually just using the secret eastern relaxation technique of horizontal resting and deep breathing to conserve energy, while his opponent wastes his energy landing punches and running around with his hands in the air celebrating. now thats domination!


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  they were both tired, gannon obviously had better cardio

and no kimbo wasnt KOd in the traditional sense, he was fatigued and could no longer fight

----------


## boxinggsxr

> well first of all, according to your profile your 18 years old, so im going to have to say that no you havent boxed 2 ex world champions 
> 
> second, kicking is a fairly huge part of striking, so your contradicting yourself in the same sentence. 
> 
> 
> unless your willing to put up videos on the internet with your fights, you cant talk trash (or in your words, you cant back it up)


 yea i'm only 18 but i've been street fighting since 1st grade just like every1 else and been boxing with my brother since i was 12 and little time in the gym before then also. and some sparring. i was just saying he wouldn't hit me cause my reflexs are to quick and my countering is smooth. i didn't contradict my self i just dont like kicking but i've thrown sone knees before aginst guys. when i find someone to fight i'll tape it and post it here for you'll. boxing is in my blood, just like the marines(both my parents). yea i havent lost golden glove like the last 4 or 5 years. and two years ago i got paid to go to national and got ranked 5. and lost a bs fight at ringside nationals. last year for showing off.

----------


## MMA

i'm not saying you aren't a good striker (i think you can be a good striker without being a kicker), but i think you're underestimating these guys.

i believe that you were ranked #5 at the ringside nationals....but based on your age and the time frame, that was a Junior Olympic event not an adult, open class event. there is a big difference between JO and real open class events. have you won a regional Golden Gloves title yet, or just the JO "silver mittens" stuff?

the point i'm trying to make is that gannon has some legit Golden Gloves titles and experience, and even he had a hard time putting kimbo down. and gannon is more than a 100 pounds heavier than you.

it's a lot easier to say it than to do it. when that tape first came out, all kinds of different martial arts guys spouted off about how easily they could beat him. but when he posted that open challenge, only one guy had the balls to take him up on it.

----------


## boxinggsxr

yea thats true max rep but i only said it because i'd actually wanna try to go against him because my skill. i know his cousin and was going to box him but he's too wierd, but i went threw a matureing stage when i strated vs pros and know i had my mens fight and stopped a guy from austin and i'm waiting to go back to nationals.

----------

